# Spring saugeye question



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Been seeing guys troll leadcore for eyes lately at what water temp do you guys start to fish shallow ?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

65° is when I kick it into gear for saugeye trolling-after the white bass spawn.

Tick cranks off the bottom at 3 mph.Very,very slow if pulling harness's,just enough speed to keep the blades moving. Saugeye love fast cranks.

I only troll 5'-7' water so no need for leadcore for me.I bounce flickershads,bombers,and bandits at 3 mph on the bottom.


----------

